# Bad EGT, Bad coil pack? plz help



## JRelax (Jan 27, 2008)

guys i just got my car back after i blew a k03 back in november.
finally got enought $ to fix it.
anyways i was getting the random multiple missfires code and i changed my plugs.
i installed 6 Bosh F5DPOR. 2 heat ranges colder
i drove my car hard to test and i got the codes below.
which side is EGT 1, Passenger or driver? Thanks.
i can boost till about 10 PSI no problems if i go WOT to like 15PSI
it immediately goes into limp mode with a flashing check engine light and 5PSI
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 8D0 907 551 M
Component and/or Version: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0002
Software Coding: 06711
Work Shop Code: WSC 86745
3 Faults Found:
17861 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 1 (G235): Open or Short to Plus 
P1453 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - - 
16690 - Cylinder 6: Misfire Detected 
P0306 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0010 0001


----------



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

lol its 125 am and i trying to fix my.. having the same probloms let me no if u get to the problom befor me


----------



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Bad EGT, Bad coil pack? plz help (JRelax)*

3:30 am.. changed my plugs with NGK PFR60 and took it for a hot lap and it ran great.. the old plugs rely werent that bad but found that number 5 plug was a bit lose and the miss was in number five..







so if i were u take the plugs number six out and take a look at it and if its fine swich coil packs and see if u get a miss in 6


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Bad EGT, Bad coil pack? plz help (JRelax)*

EGT1 is passenger side.
Cyl 6 is driver side @ firewall. Flashing CEL under accel means raw fuel is entering exhaust, cat is getting too hot and is at risk of melting.
Why did you want 2 heat ranges colder spark plugs ?


----------



## JRelax (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Bad EGT, Bad coil pack? plz help (GLS-S4)*

i got 2 heat ranges colder because im running stage 3- software.
would the bad EGT cause a false alarm on the hot cat? would raw fuel be entering the exhaust because of the misfire in cylinder 6? this car is burning holes in my pockets. when its not one sensor its the other.


----------



## JRelax (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Bad EGT, Bad coil pack? plz help (JRelax)*

ok guys so i swapped coil pack 6 with 5 and i also noticed i needed oil. topped it off and then the car boosted no problems for 2 pulls. then after that limp mode with no check engine and no flashing lights. below is the code i am now getting. everytime i clear it after driving it comes back.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 8D0 907 551 M
Component and/or Version: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0002
Software Coding: 06711
Work Shop Code: WSC 86745
1 Fault Found:
17965 - Charge Pressure Control: Positive Deviation 
P1557 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 0000

anybody know could be causing this? ive got a new N75 installed.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Bad EGT, Bad coil pack? plz help (JRelax)*

Charge Pressure is going too high.
Did you install a factory OEM N75 or 034 ? What is the part number of the N75 you used?


----------



## JRelax (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Bad EGT, Bad coil pack? plz help (GLS-S4)*

it was a stock N75 from the dealer. it was put in with my new turbos. part number is 068145710


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Bad EGT, Bad coil pack? plz help (JRelax)*

Could be wastegate(s) not actuating properly. Got a Boost gauge? 
Could try VAG Log N75 WOT mid gear, then check all wastegate line connections. Failing that, could try connecting a regulated air supply to wastegate actuators pressure line at the T coming off the N75 and confirm wastegate linkage movements... we all want 'em to match http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 11:28 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## JRelax (Jan 27, 2008)

for anyone with the some problem or symptoms, i got my car fixed today. the pressure code was due to the TBB being half on. it completely came off and then i noticed. put that back on and was still having misfires. the misfire moved to cylinder 5. replaced the coil pack on #5 and now the car is 100%. will see if the EGT codes come back and fork over $400 for both. thanks for the help guys.


----------

